# new female



## mrcos sweet hart (Mar 3, 2003)

hi marco told me about this site and he told me to register.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hey. you spelt my name wrong babe. everyone this is nicol. i have known her for like almost 2 years now.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Hi, Hey marco is this your new little girl friend, How cute


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Wow marco goes threw females like MnM's


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol. shes just a friend. she lives in indiana. i hope to meet her someday and.......well you guys know....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Greeeeeat, Piranha-Fury is now turining into the Canadian 15 year old message board of choice









Just kidding, Welcome to the board.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

did marco make you choose your name??








welcome aboard..and enjoy


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> did marco make you choose your name??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i hope not, its spelled worng.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nicol is a cute blonde...


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

You should no your blow up doll cant type.







Just messing with ya


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> nicol is a cute blonde...


 great way to talk about some one you care about in public and where she can read it. damn kids have no respect for life and people these days, i pitty the world in 75 years. :sad:


----------



## mrcos sweet hart (Mar 3, 2003)

hey everyone whats going on im still lost at this whole thing but maybe one day i will get it


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

bobme said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > nicol is a cute blonde...
> ...


 He gave her a complament, DORK


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


 i was refuring to the sexual face he made not what he said.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't find







very sexual......








Well, it's all about personal preference


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I don't find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When did you become a mod


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

when i told him he was a god.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

> When did you become a mod


Just today









Don't hesitate to take a look at the forum announcements every once in a while: it's keeps you updated on what's going on at pfury.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats, Being a mod takes hard work and dedication. the few the over proud the pfury mods


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i hope to be a mod someday


----------



## mrcos sweet hart (Mar 3, 2003)

im still not getting this but yeah


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> i hope to be a mod someday


 Maybe of your own site


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

look around baby. its hard when it your first time here but youll fit in.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Congrats, Being a mod takes hard work and dedication. the few the over proud the pfury mods


 lol









Thanx bud!


----------



## mrcos sweet hart (Mar 3, 2003)

so what is everyone one up to


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL...depends on what forum ur in.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> lol. shes just a friend. she lives in indiana. i hope to meet her someday and.......well you guys know....


 you someday want to get to meet her??? how do u know her?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. over the internet.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

ooooo...ok


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

nice work BOBME, i didnt think "MACRO" was hard to spell on you illistration either, maybe you too should take another look - its MARCO, not MACRO







Sorry bobme it had to be done, just b/c you were trying to do it to someone else


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

LOL....







MACRO


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

cheep drugs or something


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> LOL....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh ,yea i know, i saw that and fixed it. reload the pic. i fixed it shortly after i posted it.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

maybe he is drunk


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

you did change it so ill give you some credit for that, it was funny though


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Where do you live in Indiana?









Just kidding Marco, I see your cheeks turning red.

-Kevin-


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


>


 you really have too much time on your hands there..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea, hes a funny mofo tho.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

he's just trying to show off his skills in microsoft paint.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

what is this, the next chatroom??

hi marco's sweet heart...welcome aboard.

ooh nooo....i've become one of the chatters.....not good....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...of all the posts, why hasn't marco's sweet heart posted?...and i thought marco was single and hating the girl that dumped him


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> what is this, the next chatroom??


 ...nope, that's why we have that live chat thing that everyone doesn't use...i call this a post thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like we got another girl member! Hey MSH, welcome aboard...dont let the amount of guys on here scare you...they're all quite humerous in someway. You'll find your way around here eventually...

*pSt* Guys dont scare this one away too...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

is this the LOUNGE or the LOVE CONNECTION SECTION


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

*Blonde Moment* I dont get it...how is it a love connection?! You got me on this one Snow.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Welcome
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> is this the LOUNGE or the LOVE CONNECTION SECTION


 ....so which contestent will it be S.C.........

contestent #1...she's blonde, frequently posts on pfury and has 3 guys that have a crush on here...will you be the 4th?...her name is karen
contestent #2...she's kumbiaqueens and doesnt frequent pfury very often...her name is kumbia queens
or
contestent #3...she's marco's sweetheart, and she hasn't posted a thing yet!...her name is mrcosweetheart


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hahaha USMC .. haha!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> SnowCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > is this the LOUNGE or the LOVE CONNECTION SECTION
> ...


which 3 guys have a crush on Karen?

*Marco?
*John?
*bobme?

Edit: Oh, and welcome to Marcos friend, but I think you should change your user-name as that one sucks!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Funny I dont know who these 3 guys are...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

welcome .....................dixon


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Funny I dont know who these 3 guys are...


 aww you know me!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > SnowCichlid said:
> ...


 ....im sorry innes, i already have a girl....besides karen isn't my type







....however i think she has a crush on you


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Funny I dont know who these 3 guys are...


 hi my name is john
i am 19 years old, but i act like im 10 sometimes
i am a soldier for the United States Marine Corp
i have a means of transportation
and most of all, im not looking for a girl, i already got one :biggrin:

........ewwwwwww you have cooties


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

a/s/l??


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

barbourshop said:


> a/s/l??


 what's that?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

John: It means age/sex[gender]/location

So let me get this straight 3 guys have crushes on me and I have a crush on Innes?!







Interesting the things you people make up!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> John: It means age/sex[gender]/location
> 
> So let me get this straight 3 guys have crushes on me and I have a crush on Innes?!
> 
> ...


i thought i made it clear that i like christine and that she's the one i have my eyes on.....but yea, you have a crush on innes, something tells me that sparks fly when you two are together


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

:rock: Are you feeling okay?! Last I knew he lived in England and I in the States...how can these supposed 'sparks fly' when we're 'together' if we've never even seen each other?!?







Your having way too much fun with this...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Are you feeling okay?! Last I knew he lived in England and I in the States...how can these supposed 'sparks fly' when we're 'together' if we've never even seen each other?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im sorry, who are you?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Point proven, you obviously have no idea what your talking about!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Point proven, you obviously have no idea what your talking about!!!


 i think im either tipsy or drunk or just plain tired


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

your drunk? wow, im not


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

To be honest John, could you blame Karen for having a crush on me?
I mean everyone does a little bit, how could they resist?
after all you can't!

Also I would just like to point out how much I likes Bobme's last comment - it was out of place and funny


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't want to rudely interrupt your interesting conversation, but I just want to make a little sidenote (about this thread's original topic):

I don't think we'll ever hear from *mrcos sweet hart* again, for some reason......


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Innes said:


> To be honest John, could you blame Karen for having a crush on me?
> I mean everyone does a little bit, how could they resist?
> after all you can't!


 ....hey hey hey, you're always popping up on my screen....so maybe you CANT resist me







....


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I don't want to rudely interrupt your interesting conversation, but I just want to make a little sidenote (about this thread's original topic):
> 
> I don't think we'll ever hear from *mrcos sweet hart* again, for some reason......


 I dont think so either


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Lately we've been having girls join the forum and posting nothing...if these are all Marco's girls that hes getting to join...its pointless. I agree with Juda ...I dont think we'll be hearing from her either.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Marcos' either making these chicks post up for him, or he's making fake handles and really are those new chicks.

HAHAHA jk bro


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Marcos' either making these chicks post up for him, or he's making fake handles and really are those new chicks.
> 
> HAHAHA jk bro


 ...or perhaps marco has multiple personalities that we all have yet to know about


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HAHA!!!







Sounds like Marco for ya!!







J/K Marco..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so .. she never comming back?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nah, i think it was one of marco's femine side saying hi


----------

